# questions on a first pb9 install



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi guys i have a question with my first pb9 sound card i just got i have it install seems to work fine i need the get the programmer to tweak it. my question is how well do the programmers work and what is the best way to mount the pb9 with it sitting on my table with the top open on my dash 9 i can tell it gets warm but not to hot would 3m double sided tape work or would something else be needed.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I have not installed a PB9 personally, but I have installed 2K2's, P5/P5T, and the new P8. In all of those cases, the programming software works great. There are a myriad of variables you can tweak and adjust in addition to lots of items that can be triggered. Regarding heat, I have mounted all of my Phoenix soundboards in either a trailing car or inside the engine itself, and used double sided tape in all of the installations with no problems.

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have mounted numerous Phoenix sound board in all kinds of locos and have no problems with heat. I do a custom install that leaves the board suspended between to plates that will allow any heat to dissipate. Heat is really not a problem with any of the boards. Programing is a breeze and a good investment to purchase if you intend on buying numerous boards. Later RJD


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

well now i have an issue i went to go mount it and now no sound i don't have a programmer to reprogram but i powered it up it was working giving me rev and then bell and horn all was good then it slowly dropped in sound then nothing now all i her is popping from the speaker on power up. when i have the power cable from my dash i see that its getting power when i hook it to the pb9 im ether not getting a connection in the terminal or something is not right but i get nothing. what might be my issue any of you guys had this


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

check the wiring to the vol switch


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

what should the voltage be on the wires


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The PB9 uses a battery to keep sound going when there is no track voltage. It sounds like your battery is not fully charged. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By krogerssolar on 12 May 2010 07:17 PM 
well now i have an issue i went to go mount it and now no sound i don't have a programmer to reprogram but i powered it up it was working giving me rev and then bell and horn all was good then it slowly dropped in sound then nothing now all i her is popping from the speaker on power up. when i have the power cable from my dash i see that its getting power when i hook it to the pb9 im ether not getting a connection in the terminal or something is not right but i get nothing. what might be my issue any of you guys had this 

*.....mmmmm....what did you mean by WARM?????..from the 1st posting?*
*There WAS a problem with the early (> 1 year ago) PB9's setups 
where the BATTERY to its connector was reversed.*
*THE BOARD IS FINE....It was the builder of the battery pack who reversed the leads.*
*Unplug the battery from the board and retry the sound card/engine.*


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Greg my question is why did it work right out of the box and then all of a sudden just stop playing sounds it was acting like it had some charge in the bat unless I'm wrong since this is my first pb9 sound system i would think no bat voltage no shutdown sounds. 

N1CW when i first had the PB9 hooked to my dash i had it running for maybe 20min just to test how it works before i mount it i noticed that the bottom of the unit was warm but not hot to touch as i said yesterday i went to go mount the pb9 in my dash made sure all the connections where good powered it up it sounded great then the volume dropped and that's it nothing now. could that be from a miss wired bat ill have to see when i get home if that might be the issue.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If the battery had some residual charge to work ok for a while, but then when you were using it, the "track voltage" was not high enough to charge the battery, then the battery would run down. 

The Phoenix systems will work funny with a discharged battery, often popping noises. 

Heat could be from the battery charging circuit. 

Thus my guesses. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By krogerssolar on 13 May 2010 08:27 AM 
Greg my question is why did it work right out of the box and then all of a sudden just stop playing sounds it was acting like it had some charge in the bat unless I'm wrong since this is my first pb9 sound system i would think no bat voltage no shutdown sounds. 

N1CW when i first had the PB9 hooked to my dash i had it running for maybe 20min just to test how it works before i mount it i noticed that the bottom of the unit was warm but not hot to touch as i said yesterday i went to go mount the pb9 in my dash made sure all the connections where good powered it up it sounded great then the volume dropped and that's it nothing now. could that be from a miss wired bat ill have to see when i get home if that might be the issue. 
*re: Greg comment....100% Correct....
*
*re: PB9 Board WARM...
In my case, **the BOARD was working EXTRA HARD to charge the 
battery's wrong polarity connection...

IF THAT's IT, It's an EASY fix to reverse the battery wires and
then GO PLAY TRAINS.*
*the_Other_Ray*


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

ok ill give this a try and see it the bat is backwards


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

well i hooked it up just now power up the dash 9 and ive got sound bat wires where good so i may have had it on the bat right now i have it running to charge thanks for your guys help


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By N1CW on 13 May 2010 02:53 AM 
Posted By krogerssolar on 12 May 2010 07:17 PM 
well now i have an issue i went to go mount it and now no sound i don't have a programmer to reprogram but i powered it up it was working giving me rev and then bell and horn all was good then it slowly dropped in sound then nothing now all i her is popping from the speaker on power up. when i have the power cable from my dash i see that its getting power when i hook it to the pb9 im ether not getting a connection in the terminal or something is not right but i get nothing. what might be my issue any of you guys had this 

*.....mmmmm....what did you mean by WARM?????..from the 1st posting?*
*There WAS a problem with the early (> 1 year ago) PB9's setups 
where the BATTERY to its connector was reversed.*
*THE BOARD IS FINE....It was the builder of the battery pack who reversed the leads.*
*Unplug the battery from the board and retry the sound card/engine.*









Thanks Ray good heads up on that one.


----------

